# best skate shoes for flats???



## eman (May 2, 2004)

I need some new shoes cause my old biking shoes are trashed. I'm looking at the Vans rowley xl2s. Someone here had them, I think it was BJ. How do you like them?

Any other suggestions? I'm leaning towards vans because of the waffle tread pattern to grip my pedals.


And one more thing, wheres the cheapest place online for em(rowley xl2). I found them for 55 in the good colors (Navy/Pearl Grey/White), and 40 for the crappy colors(red and gray).


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

*ohhh....maybe*

it doesnt matter what brand. just that you find the softest sole for the nubbins to bite into and the flattest soles so that the nubbins have the most area to bite into. but those should work fine for ya.


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

Well I'm buying them online because I cant find anything around me.
The colors I want for the rowley xl2s are, Navy/Pearl Grey/White, or Black/mid grey or possibly Navy/mid grey/white. All depends on what I can find cheapest. 
So anyone know of some really cheap places online?


----------



## kidwoo (Aug 11, 2004)

eman said:


> Well I'm buying them online because I cant find anything around me.
> The colors I want for the rowley xl2s are, Navy/Pearl Grey/White, or Black/mid grey or possibly Navy/mid grey/white. All depends on what I can find cheapest.
> So anyone know of some really cheap places online?


I just go to the source.

www.vans.com


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

I've used a few different model Vans and they are awesome and grip like nothing else. Right now I'm on some Lakai Howard3s, and they grip extremely well and have a thick soul too, so far I enjoy them a lot on my Azonic Fusions.


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

They are 65bucks at vans.com...
Ive found em for 55 already.


----------



## NRTH SHORE (Jan 24, 2004)

*VANs*

i been riding with Vans and i love em they last a fairly long time to. i think they should have a permanet thread for this type of question cuz its always asked.


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

www.danscomp.com ususally have great prices on riding shoes.

Vans, Osiris, Orchid...can't go wrong with any of those. The new Vans high top are pretty tight!!

But for optimum grip...you would have find the now discontinued 5.10's or Intense sticky shoes.


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

Do you guys know of any particularly cheap stores? If now I will just get them for 55bucks.


edit* arcadian, im surprised I didnt even think of that considering I just ordered some pedals from them under a month ago.


----------



## madmax (Mar 31, 2004)

ya get the ones with waffle grip,they stick like glue.im think the rowleys have it


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

madmax said:


> think the rowleys have it


 they do..


----------



## dwj (Aug 12, 2004)

i wear out vans in about a month. they are so soft your pins eat threw them in no time. i've had better luck with etnies. or if you want to be the coolest kid on the block orchid shoes check out danscomp.com


----------



## why7 (Aug 15, 2004)

just get vans. they are by far the best in my opinion. i've had DC, Adio, and vans. i like vans the best.


----------



## jungleuk (Feb 26, 2004)

Check out ADIO shoes, they have got the best sole for flats. They have got really small grooves for the spikes to poke into, feels like being clipped in but with an ejector seat !


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

Best/cheapest store? Anyone know of one?
I want the navy/pearl grey/white rowley xl2s(the picture on the left), but I didnt find them for less than 68shipped(zappos.com).
I found the white/navy/mid grey for 48shipped(zappos.com again) but I would rather have the navy/pearl grey/white if I can get it for under 50. Anyone know where they will sell for under 50(if that even exists).


----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

GLOBE shoes are super tacky as well.....


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

The kind at Sportmart. Buy 1 pair, get a second one for half price.


----------



## guitarmy21 (Aug 10, 2004)

i just got some deklines and they seem to stick great so far. i've had a few pair of etnies and converse before and i was never really happy with them. i like these a lot more. 
https://www.dekline.com/


----------



## dhracer1067 (Jan 13, 2004)

.WestCoastHucker. said:


> GLOBE shoes are super tacky as well.....


yeah i had some GLOBE shoes. they dont grip as good as my vans but they lasted like a year. ive had my vans like 3 months maybe and they are startin to wear down alot. probly wont last much longer.


----------



## Korrupt (Mar 15, 2004)

I have globe RMS 3's. Very super tackey. I have slipped the peadels w/ them, i have the scars to show for it. But they have also saved me a bunch. They do cost a pretty penny. my mom paid $105 for them. VERY durrable. had them over a year now.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

yeah, I just picked up a pair of globes on clearance for 50 bones at the local shop and I think they're great.


----------



## LandonVega (Jul 14, 2004)

I wear dvs shoes. They fit snug but not to tight and they stick to my pedals good. I went to northstar and my feet didnt get kicked off once and i only have 4 inches in front and 5 in the back.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Looks like you've got your heart set on Vans, but I woldl recommend getting a pair of 661 Launch shoes.

I used to use Rowley 69 (I think they were 69) shoes, and while I liked the feel of them, my feet were feeling the pain after a couple hours of dh'ing. I tried the 661s, and they have an ULTRA stiff sole, which displace your body weight evenly over the sole, and makes the ride SO much more enjoyable. I won't wear anything else when riding. You can even put cleats in them if you want.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

eman said:


> Best/cheapest store? Anyone know of one?
> I want the navy/pearl grey/white rowley xl2s(the picture on the left), but I didnt find them for less than 68shipped(zappos.com).
> I found the white/navy/mid grey for 48shipped(zappos.com again) but I would rather have the navy/pearl grey/white if I can get it for under 50. Anyone know where they will sell for under 50(if that even exists).
> Attached Images


there mine on the left...do a search and youlll find a thread i did on mine when i got em...

literally there the best you can get...

i havnt at all came off the pedals since i got em and they grip so well that once stuck in you can place you pedals vertical (running up and down) and you can just stand there...there wicked...

get a pair at any price coz there worth it...

and the XL2s are the best...


----------



## Acadian (Jan 1, 2004)

XL2's for $39.95 at Sierratradingpost.
http://www.sierratradingpost.com/xq/asp/base_no.65378/dept_id./est.vans/qx/product.htm


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

The Rowley XL2's work real well. Very grippy. Much better than the 661's I have.

My only complaint is that the soles of the Vans are real flimsy, and on several
occasions when I've had to dab, I bruised the faque out of my heels.

try: www.zappos.com or www.skatewarehouse.com


----------



## bikeboyjeff (Jan 26, 2004)

I don't know. I had the Rowley's, and although they were comfortable and gripped well, they fell apart pretty quickly. For the money, I don't think they're a very durable shoe. I recently picked up a pair of Sixsixone Launch shoes, and they have taken a beating already. They are a heck of a lot more sturdy. If you like the Rowley's, then get 'em. But iif I were you, I'd look into a better shoe.


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

Acadian said:


> XL2's for $39.95 at Sierratradingpost.
> http://www.sierratradingpost.com/xq/asp/base_no.65378/dept_id./est.vans/qx/product.htm


Thanks, I saw that site at least 5times, and assumed it was only the red/charcoal. I never scrolled down to see that they had other colors  
I guess I will go with the white/navy/mid grey because they are 30bucks less than the navy/pearl grey/white. 
THanks for everyones input


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

well, i ordered em finally, rowley xl2, white/navy/mid grey from zappos.com since they have return shipping included incase they dont fit or somethin


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

thats the colours i have...there real nice...but the soles are kinda softish...so if u ride heaps and hard im assuming they wont lat u more than a year but most shoes die after a year anyways...


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

If they last a year I will be happy.

When i was younger, like 10-11, I would wear out shoes in 2-3months, and these were like 70-80dollar shoes. Finally my last two pairs of shoes have lasted a year each so I think I aren't as hard on them as I used to be. I used my last pair of Asics(running shoes) for cross country, spring track, and just wearing to school, biking etc. I wore them everywhere. There was no rubber left under the ball of my foot. My mom made me throw them out after i wore them on a week long canoeing trip since they smelled terrible . Hence the need for new shoes


----------



## jibber54520 (May 31, 2004)

the vans rowleys are what i'm riding on and they're just ripping, they stick super well on the pegs on the pedals, but they also get torn up pretty bad. i like mine though


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

I ordered them from zappos.com yesterday with the free 4-5day shipping for 48bucks. Today they emailed saying they upgraded it to next day fedex for free


----------



## Jettj45 (Jul 25, 2004)

I like Etnies they last, have the good flat waffle bottom. About $60 not to bad.


----------



## mbfanatic (May 28, 2004)

Jettj45 said:


> I like Etnies they last, have the good flat waffle bottom. About $60 not to bad.


I agree. I've been using Etnies for three pairs now. I love how they bend around the pedal. The soles aren't all stiff, like other skate shoes. Sweet bike shoes.


----------



## Bortis Yelltzen (May 18, 2004)

*Vans Cab 7-8 etc...*

I like Vans, the nicest shoe of theirs I have found is the Cabalero series. I have had the last 4 styles (Cab 5, 6, 7, 8 etc...) and really like them. The sole is thicker than the Rowley's (no more bruised heels) and the tread has the waffle bottom and sticky gum rubber sole rules. THey also have a thicker tongue and some elastic supports that make pedal hits to the top of the foot much more pleasant. Still not much protection to the toes from rocks (we have all smashed our toes on a big rock at high speed I am sure) but I have not found a good show for this that still is comfortable. I have had this set for about 8 months. There is some wear on the sole but they still rule. I ride XC, DH and dirt jumps all with the same shoe pedal combo, Vans Cab 8 and Ringle ZUZU pedals.


----------



## NotQuiteJdm (Jan 19, 2004)

I've got ADIO Kenny Anderson'a and they feel great


----------



## coiler_casey (Jun 9, 2004)

I also have the Kenny Anderson ADIO shoes, and love em. Thick, xtra wide soles, and very grippy.


----------



## ~TN~ (Jul 30, 2004)

'nother vote for the xl2's.


----------



## KomodoRider (Jul 14, 2004)

*Xl2*

ya ever sence BJs post ive been running XL2s and love them!!


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

They should be here in a few hours. I'm sick of waiting. Ive been riding shoes in my reefs(flip flops) and its a little stetchy doing drops and stuff. And my pedals are tearing up the bottom of my reefs


----------



## nickweidinger (Jul 22, 2004)

3 year old pumas with the bottom compleatly worn off and holes in the toes


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

ugg. 10 is too small  It seems like a small 10 compared to some other shoes I tried on.


----------

